# Reptile Expo



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone hitting the next one on Feb 16th?

I've missed the last one where they moved their location to Dixie... is it any better? Lol.

Maybe we can turn this thing into some sort of Meet and Greet?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

This will be the 2nd one with fish, so I hope it will be more active this time around, it's Feb 17, 2008

I will be attending and may bring some MFC members and friends so a meet and great sounds like a fine idea.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds great. I'd like to see what a reptile/fish expo is like.

Is there more info on the location and vendors/booths that are going to be there?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

www.reptileexpo.ca  good chance i will be there.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm.. the .com address is all based in New York.

I googled reptileexpo dixie road and came up with http://www.reptileexpo.ca which has the Mississauga expo. Maybe this one?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Nope I'll be at an fish auction.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

dekstr, it is the www.reptileexpo.ca site and the expo is located in sauga.

Kat, which fish auction?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea forgot the ca. Sorry guys. X)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> dekstr, it is the www.reptileexpo.ca site and the expo is located in sauga.
> 
> Kat, which fish auction?


Its in Florida.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Aw snap.

Hope you're able to grab some goodies. Do they let you take pets over the boarder with you?

When I was still into dart frogs you needed a permit to take them across the boarder.


----------

